# Cod 4 Modern Warfare error :O



## Smisser (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello guy's, i've been searching on google etc...
But couldn't find any topic/help for this kind of problem.
My problem is, that the single player either multiplayer doesn't work.
You'll say , HUH WHY??
Well, when i double klick cod4 mp.exe or sp, it tells me too run in safe mode, yes or no or cancel.
I pushed yes and no and cancel some time's..
But i got this problem :

With multiplayer :
Couldn't load image 'shadow'
With singleplayer : 
Couldn't load image 'statmon_warning_tris'
Is there anyone who could fix this crappy error???


My pc spec's':
Processor : AMD Phenom II 945 x4
Ram : 2GB
HDD : 200 GB
Latest drivers for NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT ''910.7??''
Latest Direct x 9


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
First, try following the steps in the "Gaming troubleshooting steps" link in my signature. In additon, can you post your PSU make, model, and wattage?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,
In addition to Jason09's suggestion,try a full re-install using Revo from my signature.
Thanks.


----------



## darklord_v (Nov 28, 2008)

sorry jason for posting but i think i had the same problem when i reinstalled windows and played cod4....some TSF(games team) guy had posted about it...i think it had something about lowering hardware acceleration for sound ....i might be completely wrong but it clicked me that i had seen a similar problem at TSF before and it resolved my problem


----------



## darklord_v (Nov 28, 2008)

hmm ...i might be wrong but have a look at the 2nd and 4th post in the following link

http://www.preemptdesigns.com/forums/viewtopic.php?=&highlight=steam&p=17782


----------



## Smisser (Oct 19, 2009)

God know's what watt's i got lal ! XD
I got no clue about watt etc 
I just know processor ''CPU'' ram and video kart and.. HDD 
I play normal on every other game, i'm now installing with my bro's CD, but that doesn't work great XD
I get this error's with my bro's CD Installation :

Error 1305. Error reading from file D:\Setup\Data\zone\english\common.ff Verify that the file exists and that you can acces it.

Hohohoh..


----------



## jonathan68 (May 9, 2002)

Go to Start then Control Panel 
Double click on the Sound Tool 
Click on the Recording tab 
Right click and select "View Disabled Devices" 
Enable the Stereo Mix


also try this:

go to Control Panel and then Sound. Double click on Speakers and select the Advanced tab. Set your default format to 16 Bit, 44100 Hz (CD-Quality). this worked for quiet a few ppl.


----------



## Smisser (Oct 19, 2009)

Jonathan  I've fixed it, my bro's CD was dirty like HELL O_O
I started too clean it and i could finish my install 
Tnx allot!


----------

